# Hello to all



## Octavio (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello to all my name is Octavio I'm from ny need to this forum of couse and I'm 33 and hope to learn from all of you. Thanks to all in advance


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Octavio* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## jwar (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## TREMBO (Jul 2, 2011)

Read, read and read!


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum it is a real pleasure to meet you all hope that we can bring something special in our life through this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Freeway (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 4, 2011)

There is tons of information here so start reading.. Welcome


----------



## besharp (Jul 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Jarvis (Jul 10, 2011)

Jarvis said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum it is a real pleasure to meet you all hope that we can bring something special in our life through this forum. Good luck.



I expect to get useful information in this forum.....i offer my heartiest participation ....and expect same from others...
Belmont Boot Camp


----------



## LittleV (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome octavio! I am new too! hope I can make friends here too!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

